# My eye feel dizzy when look at the tank



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

Is it a bow front? Sometimes I get a little queezy looking into a tank from an odd angle. The bow fronts get me everytime.


----------



## shonick (Jun 8, 2010)

This is a rectangle tank. I didn't feel like this on my another 30 gallons rectangle tank.


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

If you look at the tank from the corner of your eye, from peripheral vision only, do you see the lights flickering?


----------



## shonick (Jun 8, 2010)

DarkCobra said:


> If you look at the tank from the corner of your eye, from peripheral vision only, do you see the lights flickering?


The light bulb is brandnew, I don't think it has this problem yet. I don't feel the light refreshing. 

I guess it is glass of the tank. 

I look straight in the front (my eye close to the tank), my eye moves from 1 location to another, I just feel dizzy. If I put my eye very close to the tank and look down to the bottom - front side corner, I can't even see anything.

So, my guess is, it is the tank.

If anyone confirm this, that would be great.

Thanks


----------



## JSA (Jun 3, 2011)

Would it be possible to post a picture?

Julia


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

A 75g does have thicker glass than a 30g. Since glass bends light differently than water, it will be more noticeable, like a lens effect. I've never heard it referred to as dizzying, but it can be distracting.


----------



## cheeman (Jan 26, 2011)

Try changing the layout of rocks plants ....... Try just one focal point. Check out the aquascape sec of the forum .. I was just going through that last week.

Good luck.


----------



## ridethespiral (Aug 5, 2010)

Float glass (as most aquarium glass is produced) is not always perfectly flat and often has some slight irregularities (imagine waves/ripples over a large area). This causes different amounts of diffraction making some parts seem warped and making you dizzy. On top of this, if your tank is tempered, the surface tension can cause further noticeable effects. Though float glass is supposed to be 'perfectly' flat, once you add water, these very slight variations become highly visible at certain angles or when shifting focus

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, just going on a whim here

My 75g likes to make everyone feel sea sick as they approach it  but once up close you cannot tell


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I think it's his family, are there any gas appliences in the house???

I've never heard of such a thing, only bow fronts and acrylic tanks give that magnified look. My tank has 1/2 inch glass and it never bothers me.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Stand at the end of the tank check for bulging of the front of the glass. Maybe there is some distortion from that? My old thin walled acrylic tank has convex reflections on the front pane and concave ones from the back pane, spooky looking!

Do check the air quality, gas or carbon monoxide can really sneak up on you.


----------



## ridethespiral (Aug 5, 2010)

150EH said:


> I think it's his family, are there any gas appliences in the house???
> 
> I've never heard of such a thing, only bow fronts and acrylic tanks give that magnified look. My tank has 1/2 inch glass and it never bothers me.


Lmao. My 75g does the same thing. It's the refraction of the glass, not his family.


----------



## shonick (Jun 8, 2010)

ridethespiral said:


> Lmao. My 75g does the same thing. It's the refraction of the glass, not his family.





DarkCobra said:


> A 75g does have thicker glass than a 30g. Since glass bends light differently than water, it will be more noticeable, like a lens effect. I've never heard it referred to as dizzying, but it can be distracting.


Thank guys. That sounds right. Moreover, I believe the reflection of light around the walls, light fixture reflector, and substrate also contribute a portion to this as well.

That says, looking at the plants is better than looking at the substrate. <-- that is what I notice :icon_roll 

Once I have a chance of getting home before night, I would check about light reflection issue.

So, now I'm thinking about to cover all substrate with the plants. Hope it reduces this problem <--- any idea on this?


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah my only guess is its the glass impurities and bends. My petsmart tanks make me kinda dizzy if I get up real close and try to look at the inside of the tank at an angle.


----------



## iKine (Aug 4, 2011)

..have you been drinking?


----------



## astrosag (Sep 3, 2010)

Probably...look at his last post and compare it to his first 



Just playing with shonick


----------



## shonick (Jun 8, 2010)

GDP said:


> Yeah my only guess is its the glass impurities and bends. My petsmart tanks make me kinda dizzy if I get up real close and try to look at the inside of the tank at an angle.


I bought my 75 tank at petsmart as well. I have exactly the same problem. So, what is the deal now? Tear everything down and return? exchange? Possible get the same problem with the new tank? :help:



astrosag said:


> Probably...look at his last post and compare it to his first
> 
> 
> 
> Just playing with shonick


What was the differences? :icon_roll


----------

